

News.YC bug: You can submit sites multiple times by putting spaces after the URL. - palish
http://news.ycombinator.com  

======
pg
You can do similar things to any such site by putting a question mark at the
end of the url, which most servers ignore.

The point of recognizing urls is to avoid ordinary dupe submissions, not to
prevent abuse.

~~~
palish
Hmm.. Shortsighted of me! I apologise. I thought it was a problem for reddit
and digg.. Guess not! You can kill these if you'd like, since they're just
cluttering up the front page.. I'd delete them if I could.

------
jey
"?foo", "?bar", "&foo=bar", and "#fnord" too

Just don't submit dupes, problem solved. :)

------
palish
Dupe! Original post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=36501>

~~~
rms
you just blew my mind, dude

